# A



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

deleted at author's request


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 3, 2003)

Excellant writing! Very vivid,  I can smell the salt in the air and feel the winds chilling me to the bone. A pure treat to read.

Warmest Regards,
bob


----------



## Penelope (Jul 3, 2003)

Gee thanks Bob.  That summer I spent cooking at the logging camp was one of the most enjoyable times ever.  Getting by in a remote and gorgeous location and making money to boot.  Even the bad memories are good ones.


----------

